
The end of autonomous cars as we know it - eshlomo
https://medium.com/@eran_39947/the-end-of-autonomous-cars-as-we-know-it-27ad9ffeb749
======
bluGill
Autonomous cars are not perfect, but they do't have to be, they need to be
better than humans. This is a much lower bar.

------
masonic
Does Medium ban proofreading before posting now?

